# How to clean an insulator?



## Worldcupkeeper

I recently got my first insulator and its covered with this black stuff that wont budge.  Ive tried scrubbing it with steel wool, and just about everything I can think of at the moment. Whats the best way to clean that stuff off?


----------



## Inkman

Try some Oxalic Acid. Im pretty sure it can be purchased at the local hardware. Its probably the best stuff to take off that black train smoke.


----------



## bikegoon

I go to ace hardware, I buy a tub of wood bleach "Oxalic acid"
 I run large batches at a time of 30-40 insulators in a large plastic tub.
 I use the whole tub, you may need to step it down a bit if only cleaning a few.
 I slowly mix in the acid into the hot water in the tub and slowly mix it in.

 I soak the insulators a good 24 hours.

 Then have a second tub nearby, half full of water and mix in a box of baking soda, this nuetralizes the acid.
 Rinse and then take the brillo scouring pads and scrub the inner skirt and watch the smoke go bye bye.

 It really looks amazing, there such pretty little things!


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

That sounds pretty easy to do, ill get a before and after pic once I get some of the wood bleach.


----------



## elmoleaf

If the black stuff is tar/oil based, I'm not sure oxalic will help.
 Try some turpentine/kerosene/or gasoline to see if it dissolves.


----------



## JGUIS

Before Oxalic acid


----------



## JGUIS

24 hours after oxalic acid.  Any questions?  I use 1/2 cup oxalic acid to 2 gallons of water.  Get a 5 gallon bucket with a lid, put water in it and an inch long piece of copper wire.  Dump in the acid, and stir.  Drop your insulators in, put the lid on, wait 24 hrs.  Use the green scotch brite pads, not the metal ones.  DON"T get it in your eyes, or mouth.  I reach in and grab the insulators barehanded, it's safe but will sting cuts or scratches till you rinse it off.  Put your lid back on and store in a safe place away from kids and pets.  It will keep indefinately, or at least untill the water evaporates.  If that happens, just add more water and stir.  The copper wire seems to help the mix from growing snot as quickly, when it appears, just scoop it out with something and flush it.  Hope this helps.  It will also take most rust and shovel marks off of bottles, but may take more than 24 hrs.


----------



## LC

Looks like it did a good job JGUIS, insulators look really nice. I will try that if I get the chance to do so.


----------



## jenn

does this stuff work on bottles or do you know [8|]


----------



## Brains

one time i used over cleaner to clean off a coupl common and one not so common insulator and it left the insulators with a nice (bad) haze and a fresh lemon scent. Dont use oven cleaner...


----------



## JGUIS

It works on rust stains on bottles, but not on the sickness.  Go to the dollar store(Dollar General) and grab some Barkeepers Friend.  It's oxalic acid with a light abrasive in it, and is cheap.  Wet a toothbrush, put some Barkeepers on it, and brush a dirty penny with it for a test.


----------

